# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H2a2a1

## nunofreiresilvameco

Hello. Is it possible to define h2a2a1 having ONLY these 3 markers on control region: 16519C 263G and 315.1C? Albeit, testing the coding region will it change to something completely different or will it be an subclade of h2a2a? Thank you.

----------


## Crank

I have the same but unsure of it's origins

----------


## Diego.Mòchen

me too, i'm H2a2a1g, i only have this last letter more

----------


## Regio X

> Hello. Is it possible to define h2a2a1 having ONLY these 3 markers on control region: 16519C 263G and 315.1C? Albeit, testing the coding region will it change to something completely different or will it be an subclade of h2a2a? Thank you.


Did you use a predictor for getting this categorization?
H2a2a1 is the reference of CRS, so this result may casually be explained by the predictor failing in its job, for any reason (as the format of the Raw Data).

If you're indeed H2a2a1, then you should be 263A, 750A, 8860A, 15326A, among others, results that could be checked in your Raw Data.

----------


## Diego.Mòchen

I got this info from FTDna dashboard, i'm not able to tell nothing more related to my MTdna unfortunately.
I've never bought a kit to get deeper infos, so i actually trust to what FTdna show me.

----------


## Regio X

> I got this info from FTDna dashboard, i'm not able to tell nothing more related to my MTdna unfortunately.
> I've never bought a kit to get deeper infos, so i actually trust to what FTdna show me.


I was answering for nuno, who got the H2a2a1 result, which is the haplogroup of the reference individual for CRS: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambri...rence_Sequence . 
mtDNA predictor may return the reference when it cannot process the file, hence my comment. Anyway, looking at it closer, nuno got three differences from the reference, so the file seems ok. He could be H2a2a1, which is defined by G263A. Considering he's 263G instead, he could belong to any downstream clade defined by A263G! (back mutation).

----------


## Diego.Mòchen

Yes sure, i just want to add a generic reply to the whole discussion. :Happy:

----------

